
AutoML-Zero: Evolving Code That Learns - theafh
https://ai.googleblog.com/2020/07/automl-zero-evolving-code-that-learns.html
======
alquemist
They use evolutionary search [0] to create programs for image classification,
specifically 'binary classification tasks extracted from CIFAR-10'. They do it
from scratch, though they use a pytorch-ish programming language with
differentiation baked in.

Looks like a nice summer intern project.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genetic_programming](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genetic_programming)

~~~
westurner
"AutoML-Zero: Evolving Machine Learning Algorithms From Scratch" (2020)
[https://arxiv.org/abs/2003.03384](https://arxiv.org/abs/2003.03384)
[https://scholar.google.com/scholar?cluster=11748751662887361...](https://scholar.google.com/scholar?cluster=11748751662887361416&hl=en&as_sdt=5,43&sciodt=0,43)

How does this compare to MOSES (OpenCog/asmoses) or PLN?
[https://github.com/opencog/asmoses](https://github.com/opencog/asmoses)
[https://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&as_sdt=0%2C43&q=%22...](https://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&as_sdt=0%2C43&q=%22Competent+Program+Evolution%22&btnG=)
(2007)

------
tlack
Pretty exciting stuff! The Github repo is here: [https://github.com/google-
research/google-research/tree/mast...](https://github.com/google-
research/google-research/tree/master/automl_zero#automl-zero)

------
westurner
Is this symbolic AI and/or a (deep learning) neural network?

